# Alapaha river wma



## amoore28 (Oct 6, 2017)

who is planning on going to the first hunt at the end of the month.


----------



## garveywallbanger (Oct 9, 2017)

I live in Irwin County about 6 miles from the WMA. Buck only hunts are not very sexy to me though so I will probably be elsewhere. I do plan to go to the November hunts and beat down some Rattlesnakes.


----------



## amoore28 (Oct 9, 2017)

I hear ya on the buck only but I though I'd give it a try. Did many people camp at last year's hunts there


----------

